# Nur Internetverbindung trennen, Netzwerkverbindung soll erhalten bleiben.



## Nemo (25. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen PC so konfiguriert, dass er sich beim hochfahren automatisch über einen
Router mit dem Internet verbindet. 


Voraussetzungen:

- Ich arbeite mit Windows Vista und gehe über einen Router ins Internet
- Am Router befinden sich mehrere PC's die untereinander Daten austauschen können.
- Auch der Drucker ist über das Netzwerk ansteuerbar.





Frage:

Ich möchte folgendes Realisieren:

- Beim Start des Rechners soll über den Router nur eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk aber keine zum Internet aufgebaut werden.

- Der Verbindungsaufbau und die -trennung zum Internet soll über eine Batch Datei realisiert werden.

- Beim trennen der Internetverbindung soll die Netzwerkverbindung bestehen bleiben.

- Alternative Lösungen ohne Batch Datei sind auch willkommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## d00mfreak (25. März 2008)

Die Internetverbindung vom Router kannst du komfortabel mit RouterControl herstellen und trennen.
Das unterstützt von sich aus viele Router, sollte deiner nicht dabei sein, kannst du dir selbst die Konfiguration dazu basteln.

Die meisten (jeder?) Router besitzen auch eine Einstellung, dass eine Internetverbindung nur bei Bedarf hergestellt wird. Da könnten dir allerdings ein paar Auto-Update-Programme, welche sich heutzutage noch und nöcher auf einem PC befinden, nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Die Netzwerkverbindungen zwischen den PCs bleiben immer erhalten, solange du nicht den Netzwerkadapter ausschaltest.


----------

